# Ten weight-loss myths



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2013)

So much is said about losing weight that it can be hard to sort truth from fiction. Here's the truth about 10 common weight-loss myths.

http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/loseweight/Pages/Weightlossmyths.aspx


----------



## boysie (Mar 29, 2013)

In relation to your post i thought id provide a link to my blog where i go through the 7 deadly workout sins that most people commit when they want to burn fat.

http://www.betafitness.blogspot.co.uk/2011_09_01_archive.html


----------

